# Cooler Master Stack Cross flow fan



## freaksavior (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.modernopc.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=228

what the heck is that used for?

i'm gonna buy the stacker 832 in like 2 months and i keep seeing the cross flow fan. so what is it for?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2007)

I think it might replace the 4 x 120mm fans on the side panel...


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 23, 2007)

with just that? i don't understand how that would work!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 23, 2007)

it fits in a special place at the right of the case,and blows air towards the motherboard,i believe.

like this-


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 23, 2007)

would it be better than 4 of these?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 23, 2007)

you can use them as well as the cross flow fan.


----------



## unsmart (Sep 23, 2007)

Newegg has it for $25.00 not a bad deal really, seems like a good idea. Would be nice if they had something like that in a HTPC case, one intake across the front top and a output across the back bottom.

edit: reverse that


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 23, 2007)

so would it be worth getting then?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 23, 2007)

if you have the dosh,why not.looks like it will blow cool air onto your ram.


----------



## unsmart (Sep 24, 2007)

I would think that depends on the layout of your board and cables. The air blowing over it like that should in most cases cool your chipsets/ram better and my direct some air under the mobo to cool the backside.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 24, 2007)

from the reviews on newegg, it sounds like a waste of $$


----------



## Wile E (Sep 24, 2007)

With the sdie panel fans on a Stacker, trust me when I say, you want a slightly more silent fan than the ones you have chosen. With the mesh on the side, all the noise easily escapes. 

I have 4 Scythe S-Flex 33.5cfm 8.7dBA fans in my Stacker side panel, and the airflow is more than enough, when used with higher flowing fans in the rest of the case. They made a huge difference in overall noise output, compared to the 22dBA(ish) fans I had in there previously, but very little reduction in cooling performance.

I have no experience with the crossflow fan, but if you set up your 120mm fans properly, I see little benefit to having one.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 24, 2007)

Wile E said:


> With the sdie panel fans on a Stacker, trust me when I say, you want a slightly more silent fan than the ones you have chosen. With the mesh on the side, all the noise easily escapes.
> 
> I have 4 Scythe S-Flex 33.5cfm 8.7dBA fans in my Stacker side panel, and the airflow is more than enough, when used with higher flowing fans in the rest of the case. They made a huge difference in overall noise output, compared to the 22dBA(ish) fans I had in there previously, but very little reduction in cooling performance.
> 
> I have no experience with the crossflow fan, but if you set up your 120mm fans properly, I see little benefit to having one.



hmm, yeah didn't think about that. 12 120mm @ fans 21db each. it would sound like a train!


----------



## bobtom (Sep 25, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> you can use them as well as the cross flow fan.



that is in correct you can either use all 4 120s or 2 120s and the crossflow fan basically

120|120
120|120  or

120|crossflow
120|crossflow


----------

